# Openoffice deutsch mit thesaurus?[solved]

## EasterParade

Hallo,

ich kann mir vorstellen, daß diese Frage schon mal irgendwo hier beantwortet wurde. Deshalb entschuldige ich mich schon mal sicherheitshalber vorab für einen eventuellen duplicate.

Meine Suche im web und auf diesem Forum hat mich nicht weitergeführt und danach im allgemeinen Gentoo-Forum zu suchen nutzt nichts, da die meisten user ja nun nicht das deutsche Oo nutzen.

Wie muß ich openoffice kompilieren, damit ich den thesaurus aktivieren kann?

In der Menüleiste unter Extras ist die Option ausgegraut. In Optionen -> Spracheinstellungen -> Linguistik befindet sich unter Verfügbare Sprachmodule nichts und ich kann auch nichts laden.

Unter Menüleiste Datei -> Assistenten kann ich diesbezüglich auch nichts unternehmen.

Deshalb vermute ich, daß ich openoffice falsch kompiliert habe.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 May 2008 10:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/                 ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/                 ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="GNU X a52 aac aalib alsa amazon amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cjk cli cracklib crypt ctype cups directfb dlloader dri dts dvb dvd fbcon firefox flac foomatic fortran gdbm gif glibc glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imlib ipv6 irmc isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms libwww lirc mad midi modplug mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap mule musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl php png povray ppds pppd python qt qt3 quicktime readline reflection scanner session slang snmp spl ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vorbis x264 xcb-arts xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel bt87x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Danke schonmal.Last edited by EasterParade on Thu May 22, 2008 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

Hi,

das wird durch die Variable LINGUAS geregelt, die ja bei Dir auf "de" steht, was eigentlich korrekt ist. Wenn Du "emerge -pv openoffice" machst, wird dort bei Linguas auch de angezeigt?

Damit Du einen deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung bekommst mußt Du zusätzlich noch app-dicts/myspell-de installieren.

----------

## Vortex375

Zu diesem Thema hab ich auch noch eine Frage:

Die OpenOffice Rechtschreibkorrektur ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlicher mist. Unter anderem kennt sie keine zusammengesetzten Hauptwörter im Deutschen und streicht die regelmäßig an.

Die Rechtschreibkorrektur, die ich im Firefox habe, funktioniert viel besser. Leider weiß ich nicht, auf welcher Bibliothek diese basiert.

Weiß jemand, welche Rechtschreibkorrektur der Firefox benutzt und ob/wie ich diese in OpenOffice verwenden kann?

----------

## EasterParade

Danke für die Antwort, aber die Rechtschreibprüfung ist auch nicht das Problem, denn die funktioniert. Es geht um den thesaurus: man klickt auf ein Wort im Text und bekommt Synonyme für diese Wort vorgeschlagen. Man kann das auch schnell mit dem Tastenkürzel STRG-F7 machen. Sehr praktisch und überaus nützlich. 

Als Anwort auf die Frage:

```
app-office/openoffice-2.4.0  USE="cups firefox gnome gtk java kde opengl pam xulrunner -binfilter -dbus -debug -eds -gstreamer -ldap -mono -odk -seamonkey -webdav" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu"
```

----------

## Pro_metheus

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß benötigt Openoffice app-text/hunspell und app-dicts/myspell-de. Myspell-de beinhaltet ja das Thesaurus Sprachmodul.

Bei mir war es so, dass Thesaurus trotzdem nicht funktionierte. Ich musste die Sprachpakete manuell mit Hilfe von DicOOo.sxw nach ~/.ooo-2.0/user/wordbook installieren. Danach klappte dann alles wie gewünscht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vielleicht hilft dir dass ja weiter.

Gruß Pro_metheus

----------

## EasterParade

pro_metheus schrieb

 *Quote:*   

> Ich musste die Sprachpakete manuell mit Hilfe von DicOOo.sxw nach ~/.ooo-2.0/user/wordbook installieren.

 

Beim Weitersuchen heute bin ich auf Ähnliches gestoßen und werde genau dies wohl tun.

Auf meinem System habe ich hunspell und myspell-de. 

Danke und schönen Feiertag! Sobald mein Oo den thesaurus kann, werde ich den thread als [solved] markieren.

Übrigens muß ich mich korrigieren: der thesaurus gibt keine echten Synonyme, also sinnverwandten Wörter, aus.

Edit:

hier

http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Dictionaries

und hier

http://de.openoffice.org/spellcheck/about-spellcheck-dicooo.html

Aber der Assistent startet bei mir nicht, auch als user root nicht ( hab ich nicht gern gemacht, ein Makro als root starten, aber...).

Habe keine Ahnung, wieso nicht und werde das erst mal auf Eis legen. Trotzdem ist die Frage eigentlich gelöst, weshalb ich das [solved] eingefügt habe.

Vielen Dank nochmal

----------

